# Has Anyone EVER Had a Friend?



## Shinobi1001 (Aug 28, 2012)

I've never had a friend in my 26 years of living. :serious: It's damaged me mentally and emotionally and now I have absolutely no social skills. Anyone else?


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

I cleared myself of friends several years back. Not the same situation but a similar result. Having had friendships and losing them disturbs me.


----------



## Sad Larry (Jul 16, 2013)

Its only damaging if you value or have need for friends. I dont have friends either but Im okay with it


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

I had many when I was younger and a few now that I don't really talk to or get invited to do things.


----------



## LemonBones (Sep 25, 2015)

Almost same age and barely. Years of not talking, now there is a big gap in my mind.


----------



## hulkamaniak (Mar 21, 2008)

When younger yes, I was always friends with the losers in the school, as I got older these losers moved on with life and have new friends and I've remained a loser.


----------



## Beast And The Harlot (Jun 14, 2015)

Yeah, I haven't had a single friend to my name in the 19 years I've been on this barren rock. 

I'm not sure that I ever will.


----------



## ChairmanWow (Oct 25, 2015)

I'm sorry to hear that, man. I've had people I hung out with but that's not the same. No, I never had a true friend or a close connection. Its hard for me to get to know people but I always feel like they are judging me. I've stopped worrying about it because I can't control whether someone likes me or doesnt me. At least take comfort that are people here are going through the same **** and care. I hope one day you can make a true friend and be happy. Good luck


----------



## mike91 (Sep 23, 2012)

I had friends in 2006 after i left school i spoke to one over the phone and he said he would call me back that was 10 years ago but we have different interests now so does not matter


Sad Larry said:


> Its only damaging if you value or have need for friends. I dont have friends either but Im okay with it


You dont wish you had someone to share the good things that happened?


----------



## achaelray (Nov 26, 2015)

I have four best friends that I've known since I was a really little kid (like, 4 or 5), and while I have lost all my school friends in the past year because of sa, we've thankfully stayed best friends! 
I always think that maybe this has something to do with that fact that we didn't go to high school together—my most feared situations are classroom settings... But I still find it strange that I'm only a tiny bit self-conscious around them, though they have no idea that I'm not like that around anybody else.
I'm so damn grateful to still have them, even though I feel guilty for not having told them about my sa :serious:

It sucks that social anxiety often leads to losing friends, as they are really the ones that can truly make us feel like we are good people—they aren't friends with us because of biological relations or because they feel obligated to be nice to us; but because they like us and like hanging around with us


----------



## Orbiter (Jul 8, 2015)

Beast And The Harlot said:


> Yeah, I haven't had a single friend to my name in the 19 years I've been on this barren rock.
> 
> I'm not sure that I ever will.


Trust me, friends are overrated.
The moment you go through a hardship, they accelerate away from you faster than a rocket and some are even puring salt into your wounds, just so they can feel superior.
Been there already...


----------



## Orbiter (Jul 8, 2015)

rachaelsoa said:


> I have four best friends that I've known since I was a really little kid (like, 4 or 5), and while I have lost all my school friends in the past year because of sa, we've thankfully stayed best friends!
> I always think that maybe this has something to do with that fact that we didn't go to high school together-my most feared situations are classroom settings... But I still find it strange that I'm only a tiny bit self-conscious around them, though they have no idea that I'm not like that around anybody else.
> I'm so damn grateful to still have them, even though I feel guilty for not having told them about my sa :serious:
> 
> It sucks that social anxiety often leads to losing friends, as they are really the ones that can truly make us feel like we are good people-they aren't friends with us because of biological relations or because they feel obligated to be nice to us; but because they like us and like hanging around with us


You have to tell those four people about your SA.
Only that way can you find out if they are truly your friends.
If someone reject because of SA, then that someone is pure scum. Nuff said.


----------



## that weird guy (Aug 14, 2015)

Shinobi1001 said:


> I've never had a friend in my 26 years of living. :serious: It's damaged me mentally and emotionally and now I have absolutely no social skills. Anyone else?


ive had a hard time making any new real friendships since high school i talk with a lot of people i just cant make connections with people


----------



## Fangirl96 (Apr 13, 2015)

I've had a total of 3 friends. All when i was a kid. One was a neighbor, so obviously we became friends. She moved when i was around 8. The other was a step-cousin. We stopped talking when i was 12. So those two barely count, as we were kinda forced to socialize you know. The third one, i've known for almost 14 years. However, we haven't seen eachother in almost a year, and haven't hung out properly since once in 2013. Barely text anymore either. So these days, i only talk to my mom :sigh


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55 (Jan 7, 2014)

Yes I've had friends. But they're the kind friends you never see regularly yknow? I spend most of my days alone. I've always felt like a loner.


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

Bad friends can create the same effects.


----------



## Shinobi1001 (Aug 28, 2012)

Fangirl96 said:


> I've had a total of 3 friends. All when i was a kid. One was a neighbor, so obviously we became friends. She moved when i was around 8. The other was a step-cousin. We stopped talking when i was 12. So those two barely count, as *we were kinda forced to socialize you know*. The third one, i've known for almost 14 years. However, we haven't seen eachother in almost a year, and haven't hung out properly since once in 2013. Barely text anymore either. *So these days, i only talk to my mom* :sigh


Yeah I only talk with my mom and dad too. I think being forced to socialize would give one the chance to make friends. Gosh, I wish my mom forced me to befriend kids at a very young age. I just made up imaginary friends all throughout my childhood


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Irl? Hmm.. 1,2,3,4,5,6,7. Seven past friendships. Zero current.


----------



## Ape (Sep 27, 2014)

If you live in Alaska, I can see why. Don't people live miles away from each other there? 

But seriously, friendship is easy to get. Just go to jail or join the military. Then you'll be forced to interact with other people. You'll gain skills fast when it's a matter of survival!


----------



## DiscardYourFear (Oct 19, 2015)

Not real friends, no.
I mean, I have my boyfriend, and he is my friend, but other than him, no.
I had people that I hung out with years ago, but they never treated me like a friend. When I think about it, I think the only interest they had in me was sexually, both male and female. That kind of irks me and makes me sad all at the same time. 

Dammit! :frown2:

There was one girl once that seemed to want to be my friend, but when she found out I wasn't a party girl, we never hung out anymore.


----------



## SillySuzan (Dec 5, 2015)

Eh...I suppose in a way

Most of them were guys that just wanted sex though..

Been used far too many times don't like being whiny though makes me feel BLEH

Guys that I was (friends.) With would make fun of my....(race) Online I'm not saying what race I am but I'm sure you can figure it out if you're reading this...only one race really gets made fun of online anyways

I really wouldn't consider people that make fun of who you are "friends" Regardless of how nice they may act towards you.

Now I'm sitting alone...with zero contacts the only person I really talk to is...well that's personal.)

Anyway no not really...people kind of suck (at least where I am.)


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

visualkeirockstar said:


> I had many when I was younger and a few now that I don't really talk to or get invited to do things.


yeah im the same, i didnt have sa as a kid tho


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

The last time I had any friends to hang out with was over 30 years ago.


----------



## DiscardYourFear (Oct 19, 2015)

ravens said:


> The last time I had any friends to hang out with was over 30 years ago.


I would hang out with you.


----------



## ronnie72 (Jun 3, 2014)

I'll be your friend! 
I know how you feel. when i was a senior in high school, all my friends stopped talking to me because of the boyfriend I was with. Then come to find out that boyfriend at the time was a narcissist and treated me like **** for 7 years. So now I only have one actual friend. Don't worry, you will find people that understand you and want to be there for you. Just do things you love, work out, and focus on being positive. Better things are yet to come.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*they only last in a variable timeframe*

I'm staunch I never reject or treat anyone badly

I hold respect for people. I never walk away

but there must be a mysterious reason I'll never (know or be told)

a reason reason the get put off

now I'm relaxing to music before I go out
neighbours exhibiting their annoying clicking noises on our shared wall

This has never happened with any previous decades of neighbours

These are the most noisy in corridors & banging doors

I've been ready for alienating tendencies all my life


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

DiscardYourFear said:


> I would hang out with you.


Well I don't go out anywhere to hang out. In the past 30 years I've probably gone out once and that was bowling with my brother over 20 years ago.
Going out shopping and to work was all I've done since then.


----------



## Tymes Rhymes (May 28, 2014)

Haven't had any friends in 15 years and even back then I only had one or two that I rarely talked to. I would even call them friends.

As I am trying to figure out the source of my depression, when I look back at my life, I realize that I've been a loser recluse for pretty much all of it and someone that no one wanted to hang out with.


----------



## Orbiter (Jul 8, 2015)

I had only one when I was in elementary.
He was cool as a person and still is a great guy.
I should actually contact him but I'm just too ashamed to let him see me like that.
He has his own group of friends nowadays and seriously, I'm happy for him. No envy or jealousy from my part.


----------



## Ineko (Jan 5, 2014)

yes and I miss what its like to have them now. I haven't had a irl friend in a very long time. I have one very good online friend now though, but would love to have more people to talk to.


----------



## eukz (Nov 3, 2013)

Before 2011, there were 3 people in my life who claimed I was good friend with them, literally. The times they said that I freaking felt moved, and I felt that SA could soon be cured. But then **** happened and I lost all of them.


----------



## DiscardYourFear (Oct 19, 2015)

ravens said:


> Well I don't go out anywhere to hang out. In the past 30 years I've probably gone out once and that was bowling with my brother over 20 years ago.
> Going out shopping and to work was all I've done since then.


That's pretty much all I do.
We could go for a quiet walk on a nature trail. That's the kind of activities I prefer.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

Yeah I used to have a few good friends. Don't really have any now and its been that way for years.


----------



## BlueDay (May 6, 2014)

I had a few misfit friends my last year of high school and early 20's.....but they moved on with life and I stayed still.


----------

